# Road Racing Volunteers - Full Scale



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Waterford Hills Road Racing in Michigan is in need of volunteers for the rest of the summer racing season. If you have any aspirations of moving from R/C racing to full scale, this is a perfect first step to getting started. Or, if you just love racing and want the best front row seat available, this may be for you. We are looking for volunteers in fire/safety, flagging, grid, timing/scoring, entry gate and pace car. It takes approximately 55 volunteer to fill up the roster on race days. We will train and feed you. All you need is a willingness to learn and an interest in the sport. Nothing to fear. Rookie corner workers are paired with experienced workers as you learn. There is no better seat in the house than at the flagging stations inside the track. http://www.waterfordhills.com/gallery/jwr1y0621.jpg 

http://www.waterfordhills.com/gallery/jgr1y064.jpg

If you are interested in getting involved as a race volunteer, either respond here or feel free to send me an email [email protected] or call at 810-610-6050. Many of our corner workers can be seen on Speed Channel working those national series events. It's a pretty big honor for workers to be invited to those. Anyone can work their way up to that. 

Here's a link to the Waterford Hills gallery just for fun. 
http://www.waterfordhills.com/gallery/current.htm

Thanks,
Keith


----------

